# Engine bay cleaning need advise :)



## BEDawson

Afternoon 

Just got a new car and under the bonnet is terrible, now I have not had to deep clean an engine bay before as most of my cars have been very well kept under there but this one just hasn't

Ill let the pictures do the talking









Whats the best method to shift the bulk of the crud before I make it look pretty.

I have a quite comprehensive stash of gear to use on it, but ill just list some of the things i think may be relevant to the job at hand

Nilfisk titan pressure washer
Nilfisk wet and dry vac
Snow foam lance with foam
Tardis
Megs apc
Af dressle
Dragons breath
Various scrubbing brushes

What steps do i have to take to ensure I don't knacker something  thanks in advance guys and gals !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeP

Don't use tardis or dragons breath! Try blasting with a pressure washer, Megs apc and use your brushes. Blast off and see what your left with. If it isn't cutting through the grime use a stronger mix of apc and brushes, blast off see if its any good. Dry the bay which ever way you can wet vac or MF cloths. AF dressle should do the job.

Get some bin bags and cover electric plugs before hand and remove when done. Don't drench the under bonnet lining as it will sag like a b*****d.


----------



## JoeP

You don't have any under bonnet lining. No need to worry about that one then.


----------



## SBM

Get yourself Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.
Its the best stuff, can be watered down to for various applications.
Here's my 12 year old V8 after:





:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Arvi

I've got a similar engine bay and used Autoglym Engine Cleaner, and warm water and a brush to tidy up the engine and buffed up with a cloth before spraying and buffing the plastics with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care.

I've now got G101 and AF Spritz so will be trying that for this springs clean up. 

I played chicken and didn't use a hose/pressure washer.

The plastic covers by the windscreen wipers are easy to take off to help clean off the car and at the same time you can check if the pollen filter under there needs replacing. I tend to get mine from GSF, you can get a Mann Carbon version for less than £20, and using code "FTR40" you can get 40% off today.


----------



## BEDawson

Ah brilliant thanks for the help chaps btw that v8 !!!! Sorry but I'm in love with that engine I heard an RS5 in an underground car park the other day and had a crisis lol

I think ill coat it in APC brush it in then blast with the pressure washer and ill cover all my electrical bits.

Thanks for shout on gsf today mate ! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEDawson

Iv been reading really good things about that Bilt Hamber Surfex I'll definitely be ordering some of that !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEDawson

JoeP said:


> You don't have any under bonnet lining. No need to worry about that one then.


There is a bonnet lining its just small on this car ill be taking that off and just hoovering it i think anyway


----------



## Cuffy

Amazing engine bay on the S4

Inspired me to tackle my A3 engine bay with surfex hd at weekend


----------



## Kimo

Britemax grime out does the best job under the bay

Bilt hamber is good but grime out is fantastic


----------



## Arvi

BEDawson said:


> There is a bonnet lining its just small on this car ill be taking that off and just hoovering it i think anyway


Be fragile with it, when I unclipped mine the screws broke and tore some of the material - it appears my sewing skills are still up to scratch still though !


----------



## Jamie FW

Hi I'm Jamie, new to the forum. Like JoeP said just remember to keep the electrical things covered up or bad things could happen. Iv F'd a few thing up in the past by just blasting water all over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEDawson

Well i had a crack at it only took me an hour i plan to really delve in to it at some point but for now she will do 

Tools used
Wet and dry vac
Megs APC
AG vinyl and rubber care
An old rag
2 Mf cloths
Detailing brush
And some elbow grease !

I think it looks much better

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeP

Good job your engine bay is looking far more presentable now. 

You could look into aerospace 303 protectant pretty much spray all over the bay, leave to dry and wipe off any excess should make future cleaning easier.


----------



## Kimo

Loads better

303 is too pricy and sticky, car pro perl done great under my hood for like a year


----------



## BEDawson

JoeP said:


> Good job your engine bay is looking far more presentable now.
> 
> You could look into aerospace 303 protectant pretty much spray all over the bay, leave to dry and wipe off any excess should make future cleaning easier.





Kimo said:


> Loads better
> 
> 303 is too pricy and sticky, car pro perl done great under my hood for like a year


Ill have a look into both I would like something i can just literally spray on and it does the work as the autoglym stuff looks brilliant it just took quite a bit of graft wiping it on everything and removing excess


----------



## SBM

Great job on that bay buddy! Look like new! :thumb:


----------



## rob267

I had aerospace 303 on my engine bay plastics and it is sticky as mentioned. 
Now using carpro perl and it is alot less sticky. 
Defo recommend perl.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## REVERSiN

PERL +1

Nice engine mate Cheers🍻

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Great turnaround for an hour :thumb:

Agree with perl, easy to use great finish


----------



## chongo

Perl is great for engine dressing and wheel arches


----------



## sandyt87

Great turnaround mate!!

I used AG vinyl and rubber on my engine and it lasted long enough. 

Think I'll try out perl myself now....

Alex.


----------



## wee man

Super job.

Wee Man


----------



## EUSA

JoeP said:


> Don't use tardis or dragons breath! Try blasting with a pressure washer, Megs apc and use your brushes. Blast off and see what your left with. If it isn't cutting through the grime use a stronger mix of apc and brushes, blast off see if its any good. Dry the bay which ever way you can wet vac or MF cloths. AF dressle should do the job.
> 
> Get some bin bags and cover electric plugs before hand and remove when done. Don't drench the under bonnet lining as it will sag like a b*****d.


Can pressure washing affect the sensors or other delicate parts ?
Or is that just a myth.


----------



## Deje

EUSA said:


> Can pressure washing affect the sensors or other delicate parts ?
> Or is that just a myth.


How to wash a engine!


----------



## EUSA

Deje said:


> How to wash a engine!
> Motortvätt - YouTube


😊 Wow 
I wonder how clean his house must be 
That is amazing


----------

